# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Arti ne kerkim te puthjes...

## broken_smile

"and Eden revives in the first kiss of love" - Lord Byron



William-Adolphe Bouguereau, L'Amour et Psyché, enfants (1890)

----------


## broken_smile

"the kiss strikes like a thunderbolt, 
the love passes away like a storm, 
and then life, like the sky, is calm once more, 
and begins again as it was before.
do we ever remember a cloud?" - Guy de Maupassant



Correggio, Io e Giove (1532-1533)



Gustave Klimt, Liebe (1895)

----------


## broken_smile

"dammi mille baci, e quindi cento, 
poi dammene altri mille, e quindi cento, 
quindi mille ancora, e quindi cento" - Catullo



Egon Schiele, Liebespaar II (1917)




Gustav Klimt, Der kuss (1907-1908)

----------


## broken_smile

"l'amore brucia la vita e fa volare il tempo" - Vincenzo Cardarelli



Victorian Christmas card, Come under the mistletoe



Annie Louisa Robinson Swynnerton, Cupid and Psyche (1891)

----------


## broken_smile

"there's nothing like a kiss long and hot down to you." - James Joyce



Francesco Hayez, Il bacio (1859)

----------


## MARGUS

Teme e qelluara per feste, :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Teme e qelluara per feste,


desha t'i beja nje dhurate forumit...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

"ne dashuri ka gjithmone dikush qe puth e dikush tjeter qe afron faqen" - proverb francez



Francesco Del Cossa, Mese di Aprile, Trionfo di Venere (1468-1470), Ferrara Palazzo Schifanoia

----------


## broken_smile

"whatever you see first when you wake up, think of it as your true love" - William Shakespeare



Edmund Blair Leighton, Alain Chartier (1903)

----------


## broken_smile

"noi leggiavam un giorno per diletto
di Lancialotto come amor lo strinse...
quando leggemmo il disiato riso
esser basciato da cotanto amante,
questi, che mai da me non fia diviso, 
la bocca mi basciò tutto tremante.
Galeotto fu 'l libro e chi lo scrisse:
quel giorno più non vi leggemmo avante" - Dante Alighieri 



Dante Gabriel Rossetti, Paolo e Francesca (1867)

----------


## broken_smile

"Giuda, con un bacio tradisci il figlio dell'uomo?" - Luca Evangelista



Caravaggio, La cattura di Cristo (1602)

----------


## broken_smile

"aimer beaucoup, comme c'est aimer peu ! on aime, rien de plus, rien de moins" - Guy de Maupassant



Marc Chagall, The birthday (1915)

----------


## broken_smile

"i lunghi singhiozzi dei violini d'autunno feriscono il mio cuore d'un monotono languore" - Paul Verlaine



Edvard Munch, The kiss (1897)

----------


## broken_smile

"fu il tuo bacio amore a rendermi immortale" - Denise Fuller



Auguste Rodin, Le Baiser (1888-1889)



Antonio Canova, Amore e Psiche (1797)

----------


## arba.t

Urime per temen  :buzeqeshje:

----------

broken_smile (28-12-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

"to love oneself is the beginning of a lifelong romance" - Oscar Wilde



Pietro Torrini, Un bacio all'immagine riflessa (1920)

----------


## broken_smile

> Urime per temen


jeni te mirepritur te sillni foto te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:

----------

arba.t (29-12-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

"quant'è bella giovinezza, che si fugge tuttavia!
chi vuole esser lieto sia:
di doman non v'è certezza" - Lorenzo de' Medici



William Adolphe Bouguereau, A little coaxing (1890)

----------


## broken_smile

"da mille parti mi saetta amore 
accompagnato da crudel fortuna" - Lorenzo de' Medici



Giorgio de Chirico, Ettore e Andromaca (1917)

----------


## broken_smile

"sii amabile, se vuoi essere amato" - Ovidio



Lawrence Alma Tadema, Ask me no more (1906)



Lawrence Alma Tadema, A kiss (1891)

----------

